# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  IRC Recipe Exchange

## orationem

Hey everyone! I'm starting the IRC Recipe Swap thread we were just talking about in chat for all of us to post our yummy recipes to share with each other  :smiley:  I know I've got quite a few recipes to share, and I'd love to get more recipes to try! To start off with, I'll share a recipe I created awhile ago when I was bored and hungry, as well as a recipe for homemade alfredo sauce. I will also be posting a number of microwave mug meal recipes (I've got lots from only having a microwave for six months!) OpheliaBlue I still have to find that garlic pasta salad recipe! I'll find it as soon as I can sift through the several hundreds of cookbooks in this house to find the right cookbook! :p

Chocolate Peanut Butter Nutella Mug Cake (serves one)
Ingredients: 1/4 cup all-purpose flour, 2 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder, 1/4 tsp baking powder, 2 tbsp granulated sugar, 1/8 tsp salt, 1/4 cup + 1 tbsp milk, 2 tbsp vegetable/canola oil, 1 tbsp nutella (divided), 1 tbsp peanut butter (divided)

Directions: In a small bowl, combine all the dry ingredients (flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, sugar, salt), mixing well. Add the wet ingredients (milk, vegetable/canola oil) and 1/2 tbsp nutella and 1/2 tbsp peanut butter, mixing well. Once batter is thoroughly mixed, grease/coat a large mug with nonstick spray and pour the batter in. Add 1/2 tbsp nutella and 1/2 tbsp peanut butter to the top of the batter, pushing down with a spoon if desired. Microwave for 1-2 minutes, depending on your microwave. Carefully remove from microwave, allow to cool slightly, and eat straight from the mug.  :smiley: 

Alfredo Sauce
Single Serving (Goes with approx 1 3/4 cup pasta): 1/3 cup milk, 1/4 cup chicken or vegetable stock/broth, 2 tsp flour, 1/8 tsp salt, 1/8 tsp black pepper, 2-3 tbsp Parmesan cheese
Full Recipe (Goes with approx a full box of pasta..1 pound I believe): 2 cups milk, 1 cup chicken or vegetable stock/broth, 4 tbsp flour (for a thinner sauce use 3 tbsp), salt to taste, 1/4 tsp black pepper (or to taste), 1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese (can use more)

Directions: In a heavy-bottomed saucepan whisk/stir together milk, broth/stock, flour and black pepper over low heat until smooth, thickened, and heated through. Add/mix in Parmesan cheese and season with salt if desired. Serve over cooked pasta.

Let's get these recipes coming in! I've got a lot more of them, which I'll be posting shortly. Excited to be able to get new recipes to try out now that I *finally* have a working oven and stove again!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Your first post!!  ::mrgreen:: 

I remember when you made that mug cake. Danny and I did a peanut butter one that uses protein shake powder and comes with a microwave berry sauce. Was pretty good and kinda healthy-ish. I'll find it and post it.

This thread is gonna be so fun! Thanks for posting it orationem!!

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome thread!  :drool:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Protein-Packed Chocolate Cake Recipe with Berry Sauce Servings: 2
(FOR MICROWAVE!!)*

Ingredients:

    1 large egg
    ¼ cup chocolate whey protein powder
    2 tbsp almond butter or peanut butter
    2 tbsp plain yogurt
    2 tbsp cocoa powder
    3 tbsp pure maple syrup
    ½ tsp baking powder
    ½ tsp cinnamon
    ⅛ tsp salt
    1 cup frozen mixed berries
    1½ tsp cornstarch

Directions:

1. In a large bowl, lightly beat egg and stir in protein powder, nut butter, yogurt, cocoa, 2 tablespoons maple syrup, baking powder, cinnamon, and salt. Divide mixture between 2 lightly greased coffee mugs and microwave, one at a time, on high for 1½ minutes, or until puffed and set. Let cool 2 minutes before unmolding.
2. Stir together frozen berries, 1 tablespoon maple syrup, and cornstarch in a microwave-safe bowl and heat, uncovered, on high for 2 minutes. Stir and heat for an additional 1 minute.
3. Serve cakes topped with berry sauce.
4. Garnish with a few fresh berries (optional)

----------


## spellbee2

*Doritos Chips*

_Ingredients:_
1 bag - Doritos Chips (any flavor)

_Directions:_
1. Open bag of Doritos Chips.
2. Eat until you feel sick, or until the amount of powdered cheese on your fingers makes your arm too heavy to lift.

_Prep time:_ However long it takes you to open the bag.
_Serves:_ 1 (if you believe hard enough)

But seriously, I can't cook.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

-1 >:-(

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Later tonight, I'll post how my "Chicken Marsala from a Bag" turned out.

edit: Awesome Yumminess! For those of you who listened to my ranting in irc about how I believed this marsala sauce in a bag had potential, here is the result:



Recipe:

- Marinate a pound of chicken tenders in half a bag of store bought marsala sauce for an hour to 2 days, reserve the other half
- Put some flour, salt and pepper in a giant ziplock bag, and add the tenders, reserving the marinade
- Shake em up!
- Saute the tenders in 2 tbs butter + 2 tbs olive oil on high heat, 2 minutes per side, then set aside and keep warm
- Add a splash of white wine to the pan, along with the reserved marinade, and the 2nd half of the bag of sauce
- Boil until thickened, then pour all over the tenders

Note: I added extra sauteed mushrooms because yummmm.

----------


## gab

Pizza from dough from Trader Joes. It super easy, done in 15 min, gone in 90 seconds.

Let it get to room temp, then put on oiled up baking sheet. Load up your favorite ingredients. This one pictured has mozarella, tomatoes, basil, parmesan and garlic salt.

raw


cooked

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yusss...

----------


## spellbee2

Fiesta Pinwheels


My mom started making these last time we had a party at my house, and they were a huge hit. They're super easy to make (heck, I made them myself tonight, so it has to be easy  :Cheeky:  )

Total Time: Prep 15 min. + chilling

*Ingredients*1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened1/2 cup sour cream1/4 cup picante sauce2 tablespoons taco seasoningDash garlic powder1 can (4-1/2 ounces) chopped ripe olives, drained1 can (4 ounces) chopped green chilies1 cup (4 ounces) finely shredded cheddar cheese1/2 cup thinly sliced green onions8 flour tortillas (10 inches)
*Directions*In a small bowl, beat cream cheese, sour cream, picante sauce, taco seasoning and garlic powder until smooth. Stir in olives, chilies, cheese and onions. Spread about 1/2 cup on each tortilla.Roll up jelly-roll style; wrap in plastic wrap. Refrigerate for 2 hours or overnight. Slice into 1-in. pieces. Serve with salsa. Yield: about 5 dozen.
Note: I don't like olives or onions, so you can feel free to leave those out and it'll still be fine.

----------


## orationem

Here's another Alfredo recipe I tried the other day, turned out really yummy! I'll post a few different serving sizes, to save you all the math. I'll also include the nutrition information, for anyone who is interested. It's similar to my other one, but I love the addition of cream cheese.

Pasta Alfredo

Double Recipe (1lb box of pasta, 8 servings): 2tbsp unsalted butter; 4 garlic cloves, minced (I use more like 6-8+, but my whole family consists of garlic addicts); 2tbsp all-purpose flour; 1 cup vegetable or chicken stock/broth; 1 1/3 cup milk; 1 1/2 cups (6 oz) parmesan cheese; 4 oz low-fat cream cheese; 1/2 tsp salt; 1/2 tsp black pepper; 16 oz pasta (any shape will do, I used rotini); 4 tsp flat leaf parsley, chopped

Full Recipe (4 servings): 1 tbsp unsalted butter; 2 garlic cloves, minced (I'd use more like 4 or 5+); 1 tbsp all-purpose flour; 1/2 cup vegetable or chicken stock/broth; 2/3 cup milk; 3/4 cup (3 oz) parmesan cheese; 2 oz low-fat cream cheese; 1/4 tsp salt; 1/4 tsp black pepper; 8 oz pasta; 2 tsp flat leaf parsley, chopped

Half Recipe (2 servings, or 1 of my servings haha): 1/2 tbsp unsalted butter; 1 garlic clove, minced (2-3+ here); 1/2 tbsp all-purpose flour; 1/4 cup vegetable or chicken stock/broth; 1/3 cup milk; 1.5 oz parmesan cheese; 1 oz low-fat cream cheese; 1/8 tsp salt; 1/4 tsp black pepper; 4 oz pasta; 1 tsp flat leaf parsley, chopped

Directions:

Boil 3-4 quarts of water in a large pot. Add pasta and cook until al dente.

Meanwhile, melt butter in a saucepan over medium heat. Add garlic and cook just till fragrant, about 30 seconds, stirring frequently. Whisk in flour, then gradually whisk in vegetable broth and milk, stirring constantly till mixture thickens, about 3-4 minutes. Add the parmesan, cream cheese, salt, and black pepper, stirring till cheese melts.

Add hot, drained pasta and toss to distribute. Serve with a sprinkle of the parsley and black pepper, if desired.

Yield: 4 servings (1 heaping cup each)

Nutrition Information (per serving): 338 calories; 13.5 g fat; 32 mg cholesterol; 379 mg sodium; 2 g fiber; 17.8 g protein

I've got a few more recipes I should put up, maybe some muffin ones, and a homemade buttercream frosting recipe? I've got a crazy amount of recipes, so let me know what you guys are interested in and I'll find and post them!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yes to buttercream recipe ^^

Also, some of those microwave in a cup recipes you used to make when your stove was busted. I bet there are a lot of starving college students here who could benefit from something more substantial, like scrambled eggs in a mug, as opposed to ramen. Ramen is delicious, don't get me wrong, but eggs are cheap too and more nutritious.

----------


## orationem

Good idea! I'm currently over at someone's house pet sitting a cat and a labradoodle until Sunday afternoon, and all my recipes are at home so I won't be able to post them now. But once I get back home, I'll be searching up those recipes so I can post them  :smiley:

----------


## gab

The Gift of Soup (Thai red curry soup from OpheliaBlue).





> The soup is stupid easy:
> 
> - 1 cup chicken broth (or seafood broth)
> - 2 tablespoons red curry paste
> - 1 can coconut milk
> - some mushrooms
> - some tofu cut into little cubes
> - some chopped green onions (or cilantro)
> 
> Throw them all together in a pot or microwave it until hot. You will loooove it. You can add meat too like chicken or shrimps. Soooo goooooood.



Went looking for red curry paste in my grocery store. Found a whole kit for the soup. Called Marion's Kitchen. Contains:
- large pouch of coconut milk (1 cup)
- pouch of thai red curry paste (1/4 cup)
- pouch of herbs (lemon leaf, basil, chillies)
- pouch of bamboo shoots in liquid

I put it all together, added chicken and mushrooms I bought and simmered for 5 min or so. Tasted like from a restaurant. Very spicy and so incredibly good. Was ready in about 20 min or less. Made about 4 bowls. Thank You!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh yay you made it! My stupid easy soup lol. It looks awesome gab

----------


## spellbee2

Recipe in gif form that I got from imgur a week or so ago.



And my attempt (it was actually delicious):

----------

